# New puppy 8/27!



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

8/27 it is! It'll be about 2 months since I lost my 6 month old puppy Achilles to Congestive Heart Failure. Although I will never forget him, or replace him, I feel it's time for me to get another one. It's so lonely without him here, im looking foward to waking up and having this new addition to my family right next to me. 

The puppies will be 3 weeks old on wednesday. There are 8 puppies total, 2 boys, 6 girls. 1 boy is red/black, 4 girls are red/black. The 3 others are sable. I put a deposit down on one of the red/black puppies. Im still not sure if im going male/female yet. Im going to wait and see how they grow and how there personalities are in the next couple of weeks.

The Litter Sire is: Leon vom Gimpelhof -BH, VPG1, a-normal 

Sire: SchH3V 17 Cary vom Fiemereck 1995

Dam: SchH1 Inka vom Haus Babilon


The Litter Dam is: Lea vom Blumenkamp -OFA-Good, AKC, DNA 

Sire: SCHH3, IPO3, FH2 VA2 Timo vom Berrekasten

Dam: SCHH1 Jenny vom Lippischen Norden

Here's the boy:


And here are the girls:









I get more pics up as they grow!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww they are so adorable, good luck on whatever puppy you get.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thrilled for you!

Congratulations and God's blessings on the little new family addition!

Do keep us posted -- these puppies are adorable!

Tanya


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enjoy your new puppy. i'm glad you're getting another dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Neat a Timo grand-pup, I like Timo and it's neat to see sable showlines


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

Here they are at 3 weeks!









Red/Black Boy:


Red/Black Girls:








It's not going to be an easy decision..I want them all!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Very adorable!


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

Well I narrowed it down to 2! I most likely will go with the boy, but im still gonna wait it out a little bit more just to make sure. Here they are at 4 weeks! The boy is the biggest in the litter, and the girl is the smallest.

Boy:





Girl:


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! How could you choose, they're adorable!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Look at those little squishy faces


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

They are both adorable. Hard choice. The boy is a tracker, the girl is a looker....


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FredDThey are both adorable. Hard choice. The boy is a tracker, the girl is a looker....


That's the same thing I thought when I first saw the pics lol


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

We want the girl!!!!!

ju;ie'somom


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

Update!

Here are new pics of them at 5 weeks! I'll most likely make my decision by the end of next week >_<

Boy:


Girl:


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

The boy looks to be coated- if you don't want him I might! Where are these pups? ( what is the kennel name?)


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Nevermind, I just looked them up using the dad's name. Nice bunch of pups. Looks like there are few in that litter that have coats.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: laughing dogThe boy looks to be coated- if you don't want him I might! Where are these pups? ( what is the kennel name?)


Im leaning towards the boy! I'll let you know next week


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I say go for the boy. He is just adorable!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the new pup. get a blk&red pup.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Hard choice, both good looking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The boy is a longcoat, so I'd obviously be partial to him, all things being equal.







But what about their temperament - has the breeder told you anything more about them? That should be the deciding factor, but if they are similar and in temperament and would both be suitable for what you're looking for in a puppy, I'd take the coatie!!!


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThe boy is a longcoat, so I'd obviously be partial to him, all things being equal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I know so far is this.

The girl is the runt of the litter. She is very adventurous and was the first out of the whelping box. Even after they modifed it she was still scaling it like it was nothing. She runs around the whelping box now biting and rough housing all the other puppies. She is more interested in petting than eating, maybe that is why she is not as big.

The boy is a brute. He is the largest puppy and has a very large head on him. He loves his food but loves his petting too. He was the second or third out of the whelping box. He bullies some of the other puppies.

I'll get more info soon








Here are a few more pics of the boy!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in love with this boy!! What a looker and a personality!

Tanya


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ahhh, look at him go! Big head and nice shoulder. I don't think he is a coat, plushy maybe.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaAhhh, look at him go! Big head and nice shoulder. I don't think he is a coat, plushy maybe.


I dont think so either. I talked to the breeder about it and she doesnt think so. The plushyness should just go away once the adult hair starts to come in. Achilles was the same way around this age. It all went away so fast, lol.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

I have decided on going with the boy!







Here is at 6 weeks! I dont know how im supposed to wait 2 more weeks


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

If there is a look that screams "Watch out, world! Here I come", his is it.

Congrats and ... good luck









What are you going to name him?


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinIf there is a look that screams "Watch out, world! Here I come", his is it.
> 
> Congrats and ... good luck
> 
> ...


Im not even positive yet, im flip flopping between a few right now!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, but I just have to say those pictures crack me up. He looks like he is charging into battle, braveheart style.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. He walks so... determined and with intent haha.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinWell, but I just have to say those pictures crack me up. He looks like he is charging into battle, braveheart style.


lol!!! Im sure i'll have even funnier ones in a few days or so! 

Oh and I decided to name him Sentry. Names are always the hardest for me to pick out >_<


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Great name for a great looking pup! Time will tell but I think he looks like a coatie


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

Does he really seem like a long coat to everyone( most of everyone?) The breeder has told me that they have never had longcoats before. Looking at his fathers pedigree and siblings I did not come across any longcoats. Here's the link:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/427093.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 LifeDoes he really seem like a long coat to everyone( most of everyone?)


He does to me! Here's a young pic of Keefer:










What do you think?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

He looks like a coatie to me too... And I have two running around my house.








Sentry is gorgeous! And I love his name.
I think that before, most of the longcoats just went to pet homes and were not registered in Germany. So on the pedigree they wouldn't really come up.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 LifeDoes he really seem like a long coat to everyone( most of everyone?)
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhh so adorable! How old was he in that pic?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He was a little older, 8 weeks in that pic. Here's a young pic of Dena, not sure exactly how old she was because it was taken by the breeder before I got her: 










She looks like she could have been close to your pup's age in that one, maybe even slightly younger.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is darling!!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I too would say he is a long coat. And a VERY cute one at that.

The breeder not having coats in litters before means nothing. Nor does the pedigree. You don't have to have longcoated dogs in the pedigree to get coated puppies. All it takes is both parents having the GENE, and getting "lucky" that the pup got the longcoat gene from both parents.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sentry puppy pictures remind me a little bit of Mauser puppy pictures:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1093025&page=98#Post1093025


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh yes, he really does!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeous boy!!

I do think he will be a coatie and a stunner : )

It'll be a very tough two weeks..

Tanya


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

I have not officially made up my mind yet! I thought I did, but I always have a difficult time with decisions like this..lol! I need to positively sure before I talk to the breeder! It's still between the boy and another girl (same size as the boy)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They both look like coaties to me! Get as much info as you can about their personalities, that really should be the deciding factor.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThey both look like coaties to me!
> 
> <span style="color: #FF0000">Me too. (THere are several in the litter that do.)</span>
> 
> Get as much info as you can about their personalities, that really should be the deciding factor.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I found the website - 4 of the 8 pups that look like coaties.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute, but I agree with the other posters. Temperament is key to choosing the RIGHT puppy/dog.

I was determined to get a female puppy again and the puppy that I brought home and I 'melded with' the most is a male..

Best decision ever made, that's for sure!


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

Here's the other girl im debating. Her face makes me melt!







She definetly has the shortest coat of all of them. They will be doing temperment testing on sat and i'll make my final decision by then!

Ears up at 7 weeks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She is soooo cute, but HOLY COW is she ever tiny. Looks more like a 4 or 5 week old size wise.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDShe is soooo cute, but HOLY COW is she ever tiny. Looks more like a 4 or 5 week old size wise.


Yeah she is. Should that be a cause for concern?


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Soooooo, since it's now 8/30, who did you decide on and take home?


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Honeybee1999Soooooo, since it's now 8/30, who did you decide on and take home?


I went with the little girl, Ava. I made another post here about her







She's amazing! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1185032&page=4#Post1185032


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awwww she's beautiful! Best of luck with her!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with her size. At such a young age, it's impossible to accurately predict what her adult size relative to her sibs will even be, but she's obviously healthy, active & alert. She's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------

